# Gewerbe anmelden, doch wie das Betätigungfeld nennen...



## adrian_neunelf (13. Januar 2004)

Hallo,  

nun, ich spiele mit dem Gedanken ein eigenes Gewerbe anzumelden.
Leider konnte mir die nette Frau auf dem Ordnungamt nicht wirklich weiterhelfen als es darum ging die genaue tätigkeit festzulegen.

Promlem ist da folgendes: Ich interessiere mich für viele Dinge und entsprechend soll auch mein Betätigungsfeld recht breit gefächert sein. es umfasst:
-  Messebau
-  Wissenschaftliche tätigkeiten in einem Ingeneur-Labor
- erstellen von Internetseiten
- weitere tätigkeiten wie z.B. Pflasterarbeiten, Fliesen legen, Parkett verlegung usw......

Also von allem etwas.  

Früher konnte man dies wohl als "Technische Dienstleistungen aller Art" deklarieren, was aber inzwischen leider nicht mehr möglich ist!   

Kennt jemand dieses Problem und könnte mir bitte berichten wie er es gelöst hat? 

Freue mich auf Antworten und bedanke mich schon mal in vorraus 

der Adrian


----------



## Martin Schaefer (19. Januar 2004)

Hi,

gibt es nicht für die von dir genannten "weiteren" Tätigkeiten den Meisterzwang
bei Gewerbebetrieben? Meines Wissens darfst du überhaupt nicht selbständig
in dem Bereich arbeiten ohne Meisterbrief. Wie das mit Messebau ist weiß ich
nicht. Könnte sein, dass auch das ein Handwerksberuf ist, der nur mit Meisterbrief
in einem eigenen Gwerbe ausgeübt werden darf.

Ansonsten kann ich dir auch keinen anderen Oberbegriff für eine umfassende
Tätigkeitsbeschreibung liefern. Aber eigentlich dürfte dich keiner davon abhalten,
mehrere Gewerbe anzumelden. Da so eine Gewerbeanmeldung ja auch kein
Vermögen kostet wäre das sicherlich die einfachste Lösung.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## TripHop (28. Februar 2004)

Soweit ich weiß, reicht es aus, wenn du für einen Gewerbezweig dich anmdeldest...dann kannst du im Prinzip machen, was du willst.
Es geht beim Gewerbeschein ja vorwiegend um die steuerlicher Erfassung, und da ist das völlig egal.

Gruß TripHop


----------



## Tim C. (1. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von TripHop _
> *Soweit ich weiß, reicht es aus, wenn du für einen Gewerbezweig dich anmdeldest...dann kannst du im Prinzip machen, was du willst.
> Es geht beim Gewerbeschein ja vorwiegend um die steuerlicher Erfassung, und da ist das völlig egal.
> 
> Gruß TripHop *


Da würde ich mich bei der ortsansässigen Handwerkskammer aber nochmal informieren. Ich bin nämlich eigentlich der gleichen Meinung wie Martin, was den Meisterzwang angeht.

War es nicht so, das gerade deswegen jetzt überlegt wurde, das zu lockern? Momentan muss man aber denke ich noch einen Meisterbrief haben, wenn man ein eigenes Gewerbe in dem Bereich betreiben will.


----------



## dadoux (3. März 2004)

Hallo Leutz

Also ich habe mich letztes Jahr selbständig gemacht.
Habe zuvor aber einen Existenzgründingskurs gemacht, würde ich empfehlen. [wenn´s hilft ;P]
edit
danach kannst du auch mit einem konzept dir förderungen vom arbeitsamt holen.
ich zb bekomm3 überbrückungsgeld die ersten 6 monate, und habe über die IHK die möglichkeit mich cochen zu lassen. das soll heißen ich habe zb die steuerberaterin meines vertrauens bei der IHK angegeben, die im zuge einer Beratung denn das Geld vonner IHK behommt.  muß dazu aber sagen das einem die efs-mittel nur ein jahr zustehen, bzw ein limit an Geld gibts auch.
)
zu dem Meisterzwang kann ich nur sagen, das deine Handwerkskammer dir gerne Auskunft giebt. Nach meinen Wissen stehen nur noch 12 Tietel unter Meisterzwang.
ich meinerseits beschäftige mich auch in einen breitem Berufsfeld, und hab nen *Dienstleistungsservice* angemeldet. (Ohne Probs)
Zudem habe ich im Ex-Kurs auch leute gehabt die ihr eigendliches Tischlergewerbe wegen Meisterzwang einfach Drechsler umgenant haben. Nun werden genauso Tische wie von ein Tischlermeister gebaut.

so long so good

gR^e^Tz

dady oux


----------



## MTD (5. März 2004)

Das Betätigungsfeld kannst du jedenfalls sehr weit fassen.
Wenn du Webentwicklung reinschreibst pack am besten auch noch "Marketing" und "Beratung" dazu. 
Wichtig ist, dass du Wörter benutzt die jeder versteht. Wir hatten da einige Missverständnisse aufm Amt, weil sie sich unter "Hosting" nichts vorstellen konnten ;P


----------



## knilchios (6. Juni 2004)

Man muss einfach nur mit den beschreibunen ein wenig spielen. 

Bei unserer Party-Website ist es so, dass wir unsere Leute die Fotos machen nicht Fotografen nennen dürfen, da ein Fotograf ein ausbildungsberuf ist. Aber "Party-Scout" Oder "Party-Shooter" sind eben keine. Lass dir was einfallen. Ic glaube es würde auch gehen wenn du die Dinge kombinierst z.b. Messebau und Ingenieursdienstlistungen oder so. 

daniel


----------



## Tobias Claren (20. Januar 2005)

Hallo.

Ich habe das gleiche Problem.

Wie allgemein kann man noch werden?
Gibt es Hilfen was man schreiben kann, um so gut wie alles abzudecken?
Was akzeptieren die noch, sonst könnte man ja erst mal ganz allgemein "An und Verkauf, Im und Export" schreiben  .
Und damit theoretisch sowohl Grafikkarten als auch Nudeln (verpackte Lebensmittel kann wohl jeder verkaufen) verkaufen. OK, Ankauf von Lebensmitteln wäre etwas komisch, denn "Ankauf" ist ja wohl immer von privat, denn sonst ist es normaler EInkauf zum Handel.
Wenn man z.B. mit Hard und Software handelt darf man die anscheinend nicht zusammenbauen, installieren und im nachhinein Teile tauschen. Dann müsste man noch so etwas wie EDV-Dienstleistungen dazu schreiben.

Oder ganz allgemein "An und Verkauf, Im und Export und Dienstleistungen" :-/ ?
Den "im und export" kann ich mir wohl generell sparen, denn das ist ja auch "an und verkauf".
Also nur "An und Verkauf und Dientleistungen"..... (?)


Ich bin genau so universell interessiert.
In erster Linie ist der Gewerbeschein schon nötig um überhaupt das zu finden was ich/wir brauchen.
Natürlich kann/wird auch etwas verkauft. Wenn man aus Hongkong bestellt macht das auch wegen den Kosten schon Sinn.
"ich/wir" sind Leute die Videoprojektoren bauen bzw. bauen wollen oder gebaut haben (je nach persönlichem Stand).
Immer neue Monitore aus dem Handel zu zerlegen ist auch nicht die ideallösung.
Da gibt es sicher auch besseres bzw. "nackteres" ohne Licht, Hülle usw. (aber mit Ansteuerung für die Videoeingänge...).

Da muss man interne Elektronik beziehen (nicht zum selbst entwickeln/bauen, sondern eher "Module"), Unterhaltungselektronik, Optik (Linsen, Fresnellinsen ["Blattlupen"], Objektive...) usw..

Ein anderer eher theoretischer Bereich wäre zu sehen ob man ein kleines (max. 75-90x180-200cm) drei oder vierrädriges Fahrzeug in der Klasse S bauen könnte (TÜV-Abnahme, auch wenn es mehrere hundert EUR kostet, dann Seriennummernzuteilung durch das Amt). Als Antrieb zwei Elektro-Radnabenmotoren (z.B. diese --> http://www.e-max-roller.de ), zur Stromversorgung Akkus und ein Generator.

Ich will mich mit dem Betätigungsfeld nicht einschränken.
Wie könnte man das Betätigungsfeld nennen um da allgemein genug all das abzudecken?
Evtl. über einen großen Gattungsbegriff, wenn man nicht absolut universell sein kann (?).
Aber auch so dass es jeder ohne irgend einen Befähigungsnachweis kann.
Wenn es technisch sehr allgenein ist (da kann man ja quasi alles Verkaufen), könnte es bei einem Zusatz in der Art von "Dienstleistung" Probleme geben, oder? Da denken die sich, dass das auch elektronische oder mechanische "basteleien" betrifft die noch Meisterpflicht oder einen Befähigungsnachweis benötigen.




Grüße,
Tobias Claren


----------



## knilchios (20. Januar 2005)

Es scheint tatsächlich so zu sein, als wenn es keine genaue Richtlinie gibt. 
Möglicherweise kommt es auf den Sachbearbeiter an, an den man gerät.

Ich habe von jemanden mal gehört, dass er einfach "Dienstleistungen aller Art" angegeben hat und das auch akzeptiert wurde. 

Wenn du sicher gehen willst: Ein Anruf bei der zuständigen Behörde hilft da oft sehr viel 

PS: Ich habe zum Beispiel u.a. Werbedienstleistungen als tätigkeitsfeld angegeben - wurde auch akzeptiert - und das kann ja alles sein: Ob Produktion, Verteilung, Beratung, usw.


----------



## Tobias Claren (24. Januar 2005)

Hallo.

    Gibt es Beispiele für so einen universellen Gewerbeschein?
    Ob man in einem großen Bereich (z.B. Technik) bleiben sollte?
    Also z.B. so etwas hier:

 Handel und Dienstleistungen, im speziellen...

  ...Unterhaltungs- und Gebrauchselektronik bzw. Technik
  ...Software
  ...Optische, elektronische, mechanische, elektromechanische und weitere Bauelemente


  Ist der letzte ...Teil nicht universeller zu halten?
    Die Computerhardware ist in der Unterhaltungs und Gebrauchselektronik zu finden, laut Internetlexikon.
 Ich weiß ja nicht ob so eine Aufteilung möglich ist, aber mir erscheint das alles was mit Technik zu tun hat abzudecken. Noch Vorschläge dazu?

 Durch die erste Zeile decke ich alles ab (mehr als Handel und Dienstleistung gibt es wohl nicht, oder?), durch "im speziellen" grenze ich zwar die folgenden Bereiche ein, lege mich aber nicht absolut fest.


    Gibt es da Verbeserungsvorschläge und/oder Ergänzungen?

 Hier noch eine Änderung:
 Handel und Dienstleistungen, im speziellen...

 ...Unterhaltungs- und Gebrauchselektronik bzw. Technik
 ...Software
 ...Technische Bauelemente

 Ist die letzte Zeile besser?
 Ansonsten müsste ich wohl noch optoelektronische, optomechanische usw. hinzufügen 0_o .....


    Grüße,
    Tobias Claren


----------



## knilchios (24. Januar 2005)

Hi,

außer Handel und Dienstleistung gibt es noch das Handwerk. 

Also deine Leistungsbeschreibung klingt doch schon gut. 
Nochmal überlegen, ob du nicht IRGENDWANN noch einmal etwas ganz anderes machen willst und wenn nicht: Dann mal "schnell" anmdelden 

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Tobias Claren (24. Januar 2005)

knilchios hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> außer Handel und Dienstleistung gibt es noch das Handwerk.
> 
> ...


 
 Naja, "Handwerk" ist ja quasi Handel und Dienstleistung in Personalunion .
 Ausserdem ist Handwerk auch wieder in einem geschütztem Bereich.
 Auch wenn vieles im Bereich der geschützten bzw. Befähigungsnachweispflichtigen gefallen ist, sehe ich keinen Grund für "Handwerk".
 Wenn jetzt jemand elektronische Geräte aus den in dem angegebenen Bereich bezogenen Teilen bauen will, und das "handwerklich" wäre, wäre das nicht auch mit "Handel und Dienstleistung" abgedeckt?
 Er kauft Material (Handel), baut es zusammen (Dienstleistung), und verkauft es (Handel).
 Im Endeffekt handelt er gegenüber den Kunden mit Geräten.
 Handwerk da drin zu haben sehe ich so nicht als nötig und eher als kritisch.

 Zu "IRGENDWANN was ganz anderes": Wenn ich jetzt z.B. noch Lebensmittel (nur ein Beispiel) usw. drauf schreibe versaut mir das wohl das Betätigungsfeld im ganzen technischen Bereich, oder? Ich weiß ja nicht wie so ein grob gemischtes Allerlei auf einen Kritischen Großhändler bzw. Hersteller wirkt.
 Einige bis viele achten schon darauf was im Betätigungsfeld steht und lehnen den Handel evtl. ab.
 Ein Taxiunternehmen dass auf einmal Alarmanlagen oder Displays kaufen will könnte so ein Fall sein.
 Wenn da nun sehr breit gestreut quasi alles drinn steht könnte das unseriös bzw. nach "Billig einkaufen" von Privat ausehen.....


----------



## chmee (24. Januar 2005)

Habe  nen Gewerbeschein schon seit  knapp 7 Jahren und aus Unwissenheit habe ich einfach
"PC/Medien-Beratung und Durchführung" reingeschrieben. Und mit den Jahren rutschte ich aus
der PC-Sparte in die Veranstaltungsbranche. Bis jetzt hat sich niemand beschwert. Mit der
Beratung hab ich die Dienstleistung abgedeckt und mit der Durchführung das Handwerk, so dass
ich alles machen kann, ohne mir wirklich Ärger einzuheimsen.
Die  Ausnahmen wurden auch schon genannt: Ist ein Meisterbrief nötig ? Aber das interessiert
eigentlich nur die IHK und der  Arbeitstätigkeit zugeschriebene Sonder-Gesetze, wie zB
Lebensmittel / Im-Export etc...
Und letztlich reicht eine kleine Umformulierung der Rechnung um es in das eigene Gewerbe zu
pressen.

mfg chmee


----------



## Tobias Claren (25. Januar 2005)

So, ich habe nun das Gewerbe angemeldet.

Aber was kommt nun?
Ich will da ja nicht den Großhändler/Hersteller fragen ;-] .

Ist dieses Bedruckte DIN-A4-Blatt jetzt alles?

Was faxe ich nun einem Händler (z.B. Farnell) oder lege es vor?
Dieses Blatt?
Wird nicht eher nach einer Umsatzsteuer-ID gefragt?
Sonst bezahle ich wohl inkl. Mehrwertsteuer, bzw. hier Umsatzsteuer oder "Vorsteuer" (?).

Die bezahle ich anscheinend immer mit, gebe sie aber an den Endkunden (wen es dazu kommt) weiter (Durchlaufender Posten!?)

Aber.....
angenommen man kauft etwas für €75 aber bezahlt erst mal €87.
Also bezahlt man erst mal €12..... Vorsteuer (?).

Wenn man das Teil dann für €116 Euro weiterverkauft nimmt man aber €16 Mehrwertsteuer ein.
Ich gebe also €16 ab, bekomme aber €12 wieder (Rechne es gegeneinander auf).

Ich dachte ein "durchlaufender Posten" sollte sich nicht verändern?
Jetzt lese ich im Netz ( http://www.steuerlexikon-online.de/Durchlaufende_Posten.html ), dass die Umsatzsteuer kein "laufender" (wo ist das "durch") Posten sind.
Da komme ich nun etwas durcheinander. Vor allem mit Vorsteuer, Umsatzsteuer und Mehrwertsteuer.
Letzteres ist wohl das Finale wenn der Kunde die MWsT. zahlt.

Also hat mir da auch ein Händler den ich Anrief mit der Aussage die Steuer wäre ja nur ein "durchlaufender Posten" etwas falsches erzählt (kam der drauf).
Bei jedem weiteren (zwischen)Handel verdient also auch das FA wieder ein wenig mehr (die Differenz der beiden Steuern)?.

Nee, noch mal. Kein Händler hat dadurch einen Nachteil, weil..... ich zwar €12 zahle, die aber zurückbekomme. Soweit gut. Die €16 danach gehe ja wieder ans FA, und interessieren mich weniger (ausser das ohne sie bessere Endpreise möglich wären ;-] ).

Da war den Denkfehler. Will ich aber trotzdem drinlassen, sind ja noch andere Dinge zu beantworten/kommentieren.....


----------



## chmee (25. Januar 2005)

1. Die MwSt, die USt und die Vorsteuer sind das Selbe, nur in vierschiedenem Amtsdeutsch.
http://www.existenzgruender.de/01/02/01/08/00630/index.php
Es bleibt auch ein durchlaufender Posten aber in ""  Denn wie Du selbst sagtest, verdient das FA
an dem Betrag den Du in der Rechnung stellst. Aber wenn Du Ausgaben hast, wie zB TESA-Film oder
ein neuer Prozessor, dann zahlt quasi das FA die Umsatzsteuer(MwSt) dafür, weil Du  in der
Umsatzsteuervoranmeldung oder in der Jahresend-Einkommenssteuererklärung diesen Betrag
absetzen kannst. zB
PC-Notdienst: Reparatur 120,-  +  CPU 80,- = 200,- + MwSt(16%) 32,- = 232,-EUR
Dann hast Du die CPU-MwSt weitergegeben an den Kunden und erhebst auf Deine Arbeit auch
eine MwSt. (Die CPU ist ein Durchlaufender P.) Aber das hast Du ja  auch erkannt.

2. Nach der Gewerbeanmeldung gehst Du grundätzlich zum FA  und lässt Dir dort eine
SteuerNr geben, mit der Du beim FA geführt wirst. Seit, ich glaube Mai2004, ist es Pflicht auf dem
Briefpapier die SteuerNr mit anzugeben. Unterstreicht ausserdem Deine Seriösität 

3. Du kannst Dich beim FA nach §19StG von der MwSt freistellen lassen, macht aber nur dann
Sinn, wenn Du Kleinunternehmer  bist, zB  nebenberuflich selbständig oder freiberuflich bist.
Heisst aber auch, Du kannst nichts absetzen.

4. Damit das FA Deine Einkünfte einschätzen kann, werden sie verlangen, dass Du Deine
Umsatzsteuervoranmeldung monatlich einreichst. 
Vorteil: Du hast jeden Monat den USt Betrag an das FA abzuführen.
Nachteil : Jeden Monat ne Einnahme/Überschussrechnung machen.
Ich zB reiche vierteljährlich ein.

mfg chmee


----------



## Tobias Claren (25. Januar 2005)

Wenn ich die CPU nun verkaufe ist das ja ein Gewerblicher Vorgang.
 Auch wenn ich das im Rahmen einer Reparatur machen würde.

 Wie ist das aber mit Einkäufen die später nicht verkauft wurden/werden?
 Eben mehr oder weniger private Ausgaben.
 Muss ich da nach dem Einkauf mit mir selbst ein Geschäft mit 16% MWSt. machen 0_o ?
 Oder kann ich alles auch privat kaufen UND die 16% zurückbekommen? Die Akzeptieren doch nicht 50 Einkäufe (Vorsteuer einfordern) und 5 verkäufe (MWSt. abgeben) ?

 Oder muss das irgendwie nur mit dem Betrieb in Zusammenhang gebracht werden?
 Bei einem PDA (aktuelles Beispiel) kann ich dass gut nachvollziehen. Aber wie ist es mit einer Waschmaschine?
 Was ist wenn ich erst mal Linsen TFT's, Ansteuerung (da wo Video reingeht), und, und, und kaufe, um damit etwas zu "entwickeln".
 Ist das eine geschäftliche Ausgabe wo ich die 16% gezahlter Steuer regelmäßig zurückverlangen kann? Ich könnte da nach 5 Jahren bis ungewiss ja mal etws verkaufen dass ich so gebaut habe.....(?). Oder muss da was von "Entwicklung" (was auch immer man sich darunter vorstellt) im Betätigungsfeld stehe haben?
 Ich könnte ja auch für den eventuellen zukünftigen Handel vorher Ausgaben für die entwicklung haben. Da bastelt man dann schon ml einige Jahre herum, und kauft in der Zeit einiges dafür.

 Ich meine, wenn ich nun sporadisch mal etwas verkaufe (wahrscheinlich), weil ich z.B. selbst etwas privat kaufen will dass sonst im Handel eigentlich nicht zu finden ist (Objektive, spezielle Linsen, TFT-Displays [nur Display und passende Ansteuerungselektronik, aber ohne Licht usw.] usw.) aber durch die Versandkosten und Staffelpreise/Mengenrabatte eine größere Bestellung ratsam ist. Ausserdem hat man ja auch ein Interesse daran dass die anderen die Teile auch bekommen können, um von deren Ergebnissen auch zu profitieren.
 Quasi eigennütziger Altruismus :-] . Konkret geht es hier speziell um den bau von Videoprojektoren. Da ist es schon schwierig Teile zu bekommen.....


 Wie soll man da monatlich etwas einreichen?
 Gerade bei so etwas kann man erst mal nur Ausgaben haben, und später evtl. auch mal etwas "entwickelt" haben dass man dann verkauft.

 Der Grund für das "Gewerbe" wäre dann sich und andere mit Dingen für ihr Hobby zu versorgen.
 Dann natürlich auch gerne Gewerblich, also mit MWSt. Solange da Steuer entsteht (gleich Gewerblich) sollte auch dieser Grund gelten.
 Aber das ist von vorneherein kein Ding von regelmäßiger Art.

 Nun müsste ich wieder den Teil "Wie soll man da monatlich etwas einreichen?..." beginnen.



 P.S.:
 Hier mein eingetragenes Betätigungsfeld:

 "Handel und Dienstleistungen, Unterhaltungs- und Gebrauchtselektronik bzw. Technik, Software und technische Bauelemente",
 und hier was eigentlich drin stehen sollte:

 "Handel und Dienstleistungen, Unterhaltungs- und Gebrauchselektronik bzw. Technik, Software und technische Bauelemente"



 Wem es nicht auffiel, geht es wie mir im Amt.
 Da steht "Gebrauchtselektronik", als ob es was mit "Gebraucht" zu tun habe.

 Das ist eindeutig falsch, und nicht ein einfacher Tippfehler sondern verfälscht mir die Bedeutung.

 Was kann ich da noch machen? Angeblich können die später nur noch ergänzen, und alles kostet wieder €20.
 Die haben mich gefragt ob das so in Ordnung sei.
 Da fiel mir nur die Falsche Telefonnummer mit dessen Aufnahme die schon Schwierigkeiten hatte (9599695).
 Diesen "Gebrauchtselektronik"-Fehler sah ich da nicht.

 Sollten die mir das noch nachträglich ändern können? Vor allem ohne neue €20!


----------



## mj-audio (15. März 2005)

Hallo, ich habe mein Gewerbe (Vermietung und Bereitstellung von Beschallungsanlagen) schon seit 5 Jahren und möchte nun noch Medien/Videotechnik hinzunehmen. Genauer gesagt ich möchte Filme von den Veranstaltungen herstellen oder die Veranstaltung mittels einer oder mehrerer Kameras auf eine große Leinwand projezieren. Kann mir jemand sagen ob für diese Art von Gewerbe eine Qualifikation/Meisterbrief oder ähnliches notwendig ist?
Gruß M. Jansen


----------



## Tobias Claren (15. März 2005)

mj-audio hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo, ich habe mein Gewerbe (Vermietung und Bereitstellung von Beschallungsanlagen) schon seit 5 Jahren und möchte nun noch Medien/Videotechnik hinzunehmen. Genauer gesagt ich möchte Filme von den Veranstaltungen herstellen oder die Veranstaltung mittels einer oder mehrerer Kameras auf eine große Leinwand projezieren. Kann mir jemand sagen ob für diese Art von Gewerbe eine Qualifikation/Meisterbrief oder ähnliches notwendig ist?
> Gruß M. Jansen




Nicht mal für die Fotografie ist ein Meisterbrief notwendig.
Da hat die Bundesregierung durch Druck der EU "Don Phillip" eins auf den Deckel gehauen.
Hier das Gejammer der Handwerksmafia die ihre Felle davonschwimmen sieht:
http://www.handwerkermarkt.de/portal/apboard/thread.php?id=213

So etwas zählt ganz sicher nicht dazu. Ob es jemals dazu gehörte ist eine andere Sache.
Ich könnte sofort eine Bäckerei aufmachen! Ich habe aber keinen Meistertitel, oder Meister.
Wozu auch? Wo ist die Gefahr für den Kunden? Kochen darf auch jeder. Gab es da schon je einen Meister? Wenn die Backwaren nicht schmecken kauft es eben keiner mehr.
Geprüft wird wie immer vom Gesundheitsamt. Z.B. die ärztliche Untersuchung zu Anfang die auch jeder Meister machen muss.

Fliesenlegen, "Streichen" (Farbtechnik und Raumgestaltung), Glasblasen usw..
Theoretisch ist auch das Schreinerhandwerk nicht mit direkter Gefahr für den Kunden versehen. Dass denen der Schrank auf den Kopf fällt? Quatsch.
Und welcher Gefahr sich der Arbeitende aussetzt hat da keine rechtliche Bedeutung.

Besonders schön ist "Das Ende der Herrenjahre" zu lesen:
http://www.wams.de/data/2003/05/04/84084.html?s=1

"62 von 94 derzeitigen Vollhandwerken künftig ohne Meistertitel".....

Vollständige Liste der zulassungsfreien und zulassungspflichtigen Handwerke
http://dip.bundestag.de/btd/15/022/1502246.pdf


----------

